# Yamaha ys 624 tracks



## help

Here you can buy new tracks for Yamaha ys 624 from 1985 and onwards.

Motorleaks 

in norway dont now if they ship internationally


----------



## YSHSfan

Did you purchase them of know of some one that did...? As some Yamaha parts some times show as available but they really are not.......


----------



## GregNL

Based on this thread we may have a few options:

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Tracks



tuner em said:


> I remember seeing a Yamaha document (service bulletin or press release) stating that Yamaha offers replacement tracks. The tracks on the new 2010-2012 snowblower fit the older machines. The thread profile is different but the length and pitch are the same. The older tracks have been replaced and the old number is likely obsolete.
> 
> US dealers may not have this info. The parts list (and microfiche) would only list the older track number. If you can't find the new tracks in the US try a Canadian Yamaha Power Equipment dealer and ask for tracks from a new machine.





Mark78 said:


> I sent an email to our local yamaha dealer (I'm in Sweden) and they confirmed that the tracks from the new yt-660 models will fit my old ys-624T.
> 
> And they "only" wanted 1436:- SEK per track
> That's around $205 per track , but we have fairly high taxes so they are probably closer to $160-180 in other parts of the world.
> 
> I still consider it good news that Yamaha decided to use the same type of track, I might get another 20 years out of my ys-624


----------



## help

yes my uncle did replaced both tracks total cost 227 us dollar pluss shipping


----------



## YSHSfan

help said:


> yes my uncle did replaced both tracks total cost 227 us dollar pluss shipping


This is good news for older Yamaha snowblower owners.

Can you get us the part number....?


----------



## YSHSfan

GregNL said:


> Based on this thread we may have a few options:
> 
> Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Tracks


There is also this thread (by our member JnC) that kind of explains how to make a newer Yamaha track work on an older Yamaha snowblower (with the proper disclaimer).

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - For people looking to replace YS-624 and YS-828 tracks.

On another end "Speedy" a Yamaha Parts Representative from Canada stated that he was not able to find any information that stated that the new tracks would fit on the older units.


----------



## YSHSfan

I installed Honda HS624/724 tracks on one of my Yamaha YS624.
The installation was straight forward and all I needed to do was to tension the tracks a bit more than the old ones.
I'll have to check and compare the diameter of the drive cogs of the Yamaha and the Honda as I suspect that the Yamaha is a bit larger (but as far as I know the link pitch is the same between the two) . 
I have not used it in snow yet, just "drove" it on my driveway for a bit and it seemed to be fine.

Unless some one does it first, I am planning on doing a detailed write up on it when I get some extra free time and good weather (ideally in the off season).


----------



## help

i have tried get the the partnr no luck so far.
this is what they says on the web site: Original item from Yamaha. Fits 1985 model year and later. STR: 13cm wide 63mm between the knots inside the center 20 knots.

i hope some one with and old yamaha YS-624/828 track can compare it to their old track.


----------



## YSHSfan

help said:


> i have tried get the the partnr no luck so far.
> this is what they says on the web site: Original item from Yamaha. Fits 1985 model year and later. STR: 13cm wide 63mm between the knots inside the center 20 knots.
> 
> i hope some one with and old yamaha YS-624/828 track can compare it to their old track.


This tracks look like the tracks on the newer Yamaha YT624 and YS1028, the thread pattern looks completely different than the older YS624-YS828.
I believe the dimensions of the old tracks is 13cmX60mmX19


----------

